# Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570



## Chrisinger (14. November 2010)

*Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Hi,
hab mich hier schon durch mehrer Threads gewühlt und hab leider noch nicht den letzten entscheidenten Tip für mich gefunden.
Meine Wakü soll in ein Coolermaster 690 II Advanced, soweit ich raus gefundenh hab passen 2x 240er + 120er Radiaotor rein.
Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur ob die Kühlleistung für die CPU und GPU ausreicht. Ein bisschen OC wird auch betrieben.

Schonmal Danke!


----------



## On/OFF (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 460*

Deine Radis würden ausreichen.  und OC ist auch noch drin .


----------



## GoZoU (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 460*

Zwei 240er plus zusätzlichem 120er reichen locker für die Hardware aus. Wenn du noch etwas mit Bestellen warten kannst und sparen möchtest, hier gibt es bald ne 12%-Rabattaktion von AT.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Chrisinger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 460*

Ja Zeit hab ich auf jeden Fall, wollt mich langsam in das Thema rein arbeiten.
Könnt ich auch auf den 120er verzichten?


----------



## GoZoU (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 460*

Ja, auf den solltest du verzichten können. Aber wie immer gilt: Kühlfläche ist nur durch mehr Kühlfläche zu ersetzen. Probier es doch einfach aus und wenn dir nachher die Temps bei der eingestellten Lüfterdrehzahl nicht zusagen, hast du immer noch die Option aufzurüsten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 460*

Hab mir jetzt mal was zusammen gestellt.
Möchte erstmal doch nur die CPU kühlen, da ich mir mit der Graka noch nicht so sicher bin.
Hier mal die Zusammenstellung möchte alles so schwarz wie möglich halten

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/da26f52045a7f3ec9e325a43463051dd


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Hab meine Pläne jetzt nochmal umgeworfen und mir eine GTX 570 geholt, die ich auch in die Wakü einbinden möchte.

Ich hab mal 2 Warenkörbe zusammengestellt:

Einmal den etwas teuren

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

und hier etwas billiger

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Die Anschlüsse Stimmen noch nicht 100%ig, da muss ich wohl nochmal ran.

Meine Frage ist nun ob eine Temp und Durchflussüberwachung sinnvoll ist oder ob es nur eine nette Spielerei, ist die ich mir auch sparen kann.
Wäre für Tips und Erfahrungen dankbar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Kann man sich sparen.
Hauptvorteil ist "mitdiskutieren können" 
Wenn man nicht weiß, was das Wasser macht, ist es eben sehr schwer, Schwachstellen im Kreislauf zu finden oder ihn mit anderen Systemen zu vergleichen.

Ansonsten: 8/11er Schlauch oder, wenn es fett aussehen soll, 10/16. Der Kryos Delrin hat ein besseres P/L-Verhältniss.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

An 16/10 hab ich auch schon gedacht. Soll ich dann lieber die Aquastream oder die phobya nehmen?

Bringt der Aufpreis für den EK-Supreme HF was?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Der HF ist gut, kann sich problemlos mit den HK3.0 messen und liegt unmittelbar hinter dem Kryos. deutlich vor dem LT. Aber das rechtfertigt nicht annähernd den Preis. Pumpemäßig traue ich nichts, was nicht mindestens 3 Jahre ohne größere Ausfälle auf dem Markt war. Das gilt für die Eheim1046 definitiv und für Phobya-gelabelte Fernost Billigpumpen garantiert nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Jetzt muss ich euch doch nochmal nach eurer Meinung fragen.
Ich spiel ja schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken vor erst nur die CPU per Wasser zu kühlen.
Ist es cleverer erst CPU only und dann in 2-3 Monaten die GPU noch mit einzubinden oder soll ich gleich noch 2-3 Monate warten und alles auf einen schlag kaufen.
Der Grund für die Überlegung, ist wie immer das liebe Geld


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Stück für Stück kaufen hat keine Nachteile, wenn sowieso klar ist, was man möchte und wenn man dadurch nichts doppelt kauft. Auf alle Fälle eher zu empfehlen, als erst billige Teile zu kaufen, um diese später auszutauschen.
In Anbetracht der typischen Lautstärkeentwicklung würde ich heutzutage aber eher Graka-only denn CPU-only als sinnvoll erachten.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Mir gehts eigentlich nicht so um die Lautstärke, bin momentan eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.
Ich will einfach nur die Temps senken und mehr OC-Potential raus holen 

Hab mir jetzt mal folgende Zusammenstellung rausgesucht

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a12a69c66f2eb7c1c5a2beabe85a180e

gibt es noch verbesserungen


----------



## Chrisinger (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Kann mal bitte jemand über die Zusammenstellung schauen?


----------



## Uter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ich würde die Pumpe nehmen und vielleicht noch Winkel.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Reicht die Pumpe auch noch aus wenn ich einen 2. Radiator und die GPU mit in das System einbinde?


----------



## Uter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ja. Dazu ist sie noch leiser. Für die gesparten 30€ würd ich mir gleich diesen Radi kaufen, dann hast du unterm Strich eine bessere Kühlleistung, einen ähnlichen Durchfluss, ein geringeres Gewicht und ein leiseres System.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Bei dem Radi werd ich bleiben, will ja alles ins Gehäuse bekommen.
Wenn ich nach dann die GPU noch mitkühle, kauf ich nochmal einen 240 slim. Der kommt dann in den Deckel


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Hab den Warenkorb nochmal überarbeitet
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Die Aquastream XT ist mir einfach zu teuer
Der AGB sollte leichter zu befüllen sein und ich seh sofort wenn Wasser fehlt

Kann mit dem farbigen Fertiggemisch irgendwas passieren. Also Ausflocken oder Verfärbungen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Wenn du noch etwas sparen möchtest, würde ich als Pumpe die Phobya DC12-260 (hat genug Leistung u. ist relativ leise) und 11/8er Anschlüsse, wie farbige Schläuche nehmen 

KLICK (ich habe mal 45° Winkel genommen, da man eigtl. bei dem was du vor hast keine 90° brauchen wird)

(die Phopya passt auf Grund ihrer geringen Abmaße auch noch neben den unteren Radi im CM690II )


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Stimmt du hast die Phobya ja selber. Bist du zufrieden mit der?
Wobei die 10€ hin oder her zur größeren, des ist ja dann auch schon egal.
Bei den Schläuchen wär ich schon gern bei den 16/10 geblieben, da die ja nicht so leicht knicken sollen.
Eigene Erfahrungen hab ich da ja leider noch nicht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Also ich bin zufrieden mit der "kleinen" Phobya, man muss sie nur gut entkoppeln (bei mir tut das Schaumstoff) 

11/8er Schlauch knickt auch nicht schnell, allerdings sind mit 16/10er noch engere Bigradien möglich, ob diese aber wirklich gebraucht werden, ist eine andere Sache/Frage (Verschlauchen von Spawa+CPU+Chipsatz?)


----------



## Chrisinger (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Gut dann steht der Phobya nix mehr im weg, die von EK müsste doch genau die gleiche sein oder?

Ich find die dickeren Schläuche auch vom optischen ansprechender und wer weiß evtl kommt das Mobo auch irgendwann unter Wasser


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Hab hier mal meine finale Zusammenstellung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
könnte bitte nochmal jemand schnell drüber schauen

Danke!


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Hast du dir schon gedanken gemacht wo du im Gehäuse dann Pumpe+AGB unterbringen möchtest?
Wenn du die beiden Sachen miteinander verbindest(wofür sie ja gedacht sind) wird es sehr eng im Case, vorallem wenn schon ein Radi nach unten kommt.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Entweder unten neben den Radi oder in den Laufwerksschacht, da ich nur ein Laufwerk drin hab.
Unten wär mir aber lieber. Genau ausmessen muss ich es noch


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Wie schon gesagt: die einzelne Phobya DC12-260 passt auf Grund ihrer geringeren Abmaße, unten neben den Radi.
Doch das die EK+Phobya-AGB Konstrucktion daneben passt bezweifel ich (spätestens der Mainboardtray wird dann stören).
Ich persönlich würde es immer wieder so machen: kleine Pumpe+AGB für den 5,25" Schacht, wenn man vor hat im Case zwei 240er Radis zuverbauen. (das befüllen geht auch viel leichter von der Hand)


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ok danke für den Tip, werd ich mal ausmessen.
Sonst passt die Zusammenstellung oder?

Ok plan hat sich geändert. Werd doch die kleine Phobya nehmen. Denke die müsste genug Leistung haben und passt wie gesagt unten neben den Radi. AGB werd ich am bzw im 5,25" Schacht verbauen. Wahrscheinlich einen Röhren AGB mit Winkeln montiert​


----------



## Spiff (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

EKWB Radis sollen net so gut sein. 

Der ist sicher nicht schlecht Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer airplex XT 240 Aquacomputer airplex XT 240 35133

oder dieser Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 240 Phobya G-Changer 240 35152 

beim Phobya musst halt einfach noch die Seitenteile schwarz lackieren.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Lackieren würd ich mir gern sparen

Ist der EK wirklich so schlecht, gibts noch andere gute Alternativen


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

@ Spiff

Was heißt denn bitte "sollen nicht so gut sein"? (1- wenn überhaubt max. 2K schlechter)
Kannst du das auch mit Zahlen belegen(Vergleichstest u. nicht nur mit höhren sagen)? 
Den Verarbeitungstechnisch steht der EKWB allen anderen in nichts nach bzw. ist sogar besser verarbeitet wie manch anderer...


----------



## Spiff (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

@ Blechdesigner


Kann ich nur vom hören her sagen. Wollte mir auch mal so eine zulegen und dann wurde der mir von diversen Leuten hier im Forum abgeraten. Hab dann welche von Phobya genommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. 

Kühlleistung war glaubs nicht das Problem mit dem EKWB soweit ich mich erinnere sonder eher der Durchfluss und der Preis.


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

^^Naja, mit dem Durchfluss ist das immer so eine Sache(wieviel, wieviel Nutzen noch bringt), ich kann mich diesbezüglich nicht beschweren (im AGB wird nur so das Wasser reingeschleudert ).
Der Radi war eine Zeit auch schonmal günstiger, aber mit der jetzigen Rabataktion von AT relativiert sich das auch wieder ein wenig 
Wenn man die Leistung, die max. Abmaße und den zustehenden Platz im CM690II in Betracht zieht, macht man mit dem EKWB bestimmt nichts verkehrt (das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung/Erfahrung mit dem Produkt)
Das Optimum wäre aber eigtl. einen 280er unten zu verbauen (dafür muss aber das NT kurz ausfallen, selbes gilt für die Abmaße des Radis)


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ich werd beim EK bleiben, da ich mir hier sicher sein dass er passt


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

So jetzt nochmal überarbeitet
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Würden auch 2m Schlauch reichen?
Als Radi hab ich hier im Forum einen 240 Slim günstig bekommen, wenn ich die Graka mit in den Kreislauf einbinde kommt dann noch ein normaler 240er.

Würde das ganz dann nächste Woche bestellen bis dahin gilt mein AT Rabatt-Gutschein noch.

Müsste eig passen oder?


----------



## bundymania (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ich würde eher Masterkleer Schlauch im 3m Pack empfehlen, günstiger und genau so gut !


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Wollt ich auch erst, aber die sind alle UV-aktiv. Hab keine Lust, dass der Schlauch einen leichten Blau-Stich hat


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Muss den Thread nochmal raus holen. Hab meine erste Wakü doch nicht gekauft, da ich das Geld kurzfristig in was anderes investieren musste.
Mittlerweile bin ich auf die Idee gekommen den Radi extern zu verbauen, damit ich dann im Gehäuse ordentlich Platz für die Pumpe und den AGB hab.
Momentan bin ich am überlegen, ob ich den Phobya Xtreme Quad 480 oder gleich den Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080 nehmen soll.
Gekühlt werden soll nach wie vor mein i5 760 und eine GTX 570. Übertakte will ich auf jeden Fall so viel es geht.
Denk das Manboard einbinden ist nicht notwendig
Jetzt ist eure Erfahrung gefragt was sinnvoller ist, damit ich planen kann was auf mich zu kommt


----------



## Malkolm (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Also der Quad 480 würde schon ausreichen um deine Komponenten leise zu kühlen.
Wenn du aber sowieso extern kühlen willst kannst du auch direkt den Nova nehmen, sofern du das zusätzliche Geld dazu aufbringen möchtest/kannst. Der Radi selber ist nichtmal so das teure, eher die zusätzlichen Lüfter. Mit dem Nova wärst du natürlich langfristig auf der sicheren Seite und könntest im idle wohl sogar komplett passiv bleiben.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Also passiv muss es nicht sein, bin da nicht so Lärm empfindlich. PC läuft ehr nur zum zocken. Ich hätte halt schon 4 120er Lüfter zuhause...
Mir gehts einfach rein darum ob die Kühlleistung des 480er ausreicht, wenn ich Graka und CPU mal ordentlich aufdreh oder ob ich da schon am Limit bin und lieber den größeren nehmen sollte? 
Will mich am Ende nicht ärgern müssen, wenn die Leistung dann doch nicht ausreicht. 
Deswegen brauch ich noch ein bisschen Tips von Leuten die schon eine Wakü haben und das ganze abschätzen können?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Der 1080er mit 4 Lüftern (und ggf. abgedeckten freien Öffnungen) kühlt auf alle Fälle nicht schlechter, als der 480er. Bei Nachrüstung von weiteren Lüftern kann man die Leistung aber mehr als verdoppeln - das wäre mir den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ok an den restlichen 5 Lüftern solls ja nicht scheitern. Gibts eigentlich auch Schnellkupplungen, die ich direkt mit G1/4 an den Radi schrauben kann? Find mal wieder nix passendes


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

GTX570 plus Q9400 plus Board (Spawas+NB); gekühlt mit 360er Phobya und 120er Slim von Magicool. Und selbst da drehen die Lüfter nicht höher als ~1000UpM.
Mit dem i5 denk ich mal wirste nicht viel, wenn überhaupt, mehr Wärme in den Kreislauf bringen. Von daher würde ich mal sagen, dass der 480er reichen wird um es auf ähnliche Werte zu bringen.

Alternativ könntest du (auch wenn du übertakten willst) überlegen, dir den 1080er zu holen und erstmal nicht ganz zu bestücken; 4 vorhandene Lüfter drauf und wenns nicht reicht gehste zum Händler deines Vertrauens und holst dir nochmal 1-5 Stück


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Übertakten sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein, deswegen will ich ja eine Wakü 
Dann wird es wohl der 1080 werden........


----------



## Malkolm (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Zu den Schnellkupplungen: Ja gibt es z.B. von Koolance und Aquatuning (die verwenden das Koolance VL3 System). Sind die "G1/4 AG auf Stecker / Kupplung" Dinger.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. April 2011)

Dann werde ich heut mal noch einen Warenkorb zusammen stellen. Muss ich bei der Pumpe auf was achten? Wollte eigentlich die Phobya 260 nehmen oder brauch ich eine mit mehr Leistung?


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

^^Die wird auch locker für den Nova und Rest reichen


----------



## Chrisinger (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

So hab hier jetzt mal einen Warenkorb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
wegen Lüfteranzahl und Lüftersteuerung muss ich mir noch was überlegen.
Bei der Länger der Schläuche bin ich mir auch noch unsicher

Edit: als Lüftersteuerung könnte ich mir das hier vorstellen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...03-4x-Luefter-Steuerung-PCI-black::13970.html


----------



## Chrisinger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Mir ist jetzt noch eingefallen, dass ich einen 240 slim hier liegen hab. Könnte ich den intern verbauen und den 480er extern oder bringt der 240er intern nix, weil er ja die warme Gehäuseluft abbekommt?


----------



## <BaSh> (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Wenn du auch extern verbauen möchtest nimm nen 560iger dann haste alles locker gekühlt


----------



## Chrisinger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Ich hab ihn ja schon hier liegen, deswegen die Idee. Wenn ich was größeres extern verbau, dann nehm ich gleich den Nova. Ansich kostet der halt nur 20€ mehr wie der 480er. Nur was mach ich dann mit dem 240er slim, den ich hier liegen hab


----------



## <BaSh> (7. April 2011)

Bau ihn irgendwo in oder an dein Gehäuse.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Deswegen ja die Frage, ob er intern überhaupt zu einer Verbesserung führt? Da der externe ja mit Frischluft gekühlt wird und der interne würde dann die Gehäuseluft bekommen


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Könntet ihr biete nochmal drüber schauen, ob ich noch was vergessen habe?
GPU-Kühler hab ich und Pumpe auch. Lüfter überleg ich mir noch

Der Reste sollte eigentlich so passen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Malkolm (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Du könntest als CPU-Kühler auch den kuplex cryos delrin nehmen. Gleiche Preisklasse aber laut Tests etwas bessere Kühlleistung.

Zur Verschlauchung und damit den Schnellkupplungen habe ich eine Anmerkung/Idee:
Ich nehme an du hast vor die Schläuche nach außen zu führen (über ein Loch im Gehäuse), dort den Schlauch mit der Schnellkupplungsstecker zu verbinden, und die Kupplung an den Radi zu schrauben. Kann man so machen. Ich stand damals vor der selben Situation und habe es etwas anders gelöst:
Den Schlauch im Gehäuse an eine Slotblende mit zwei G1/4 IG Durchführungen geführt, außen am Gehäuse direkt die Schnellkupplungsstecker (da kürzer als Kupplungen) angeschraubt und dann die Kupplung an den Schlauch zum Radi.
Hat den Vorteil, dass du am Rechner im abgekoppelten Zustand keine Schläuche mehr herumbaumeln hast. Die Schläuche am Radi zu haben ist in meinen Augen transportabler. Müsstest dazu nur Stecker und Kupplung tauschen im Einkaufskorb, sowie Slotblendendurchführung und zwei zusätzliche PS-Tüllen hinzufügen.

Letzter Punkt: Alle 9 Lüfter auf einen Kanal zu legen ist zwar möglich, erfordert aber auch, dass der Kanal auch die entsprechende Leistung bringt. Je nachdem welche Lüfter du nimmst können das schonmal 30W sein (was die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kanals eines Aquaero übersteigt, von den 5W die ein AS XT Ultra - Kanal liefert ganz zu schweigen). 3x3 oder 1x4+1x5 Lüfter am Kanal bietet dazu auch mehr Regelkomfort.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Der EK gefällt mir einfach vom Design her besser, GPU Kühler ist auch von EK.

Das mit den Kupplungen werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, ist eine gute Idee. Da gibts bestimmt auch wieder spezielle Schnellkupplungen, die dann an der Blende verschraubt werden oder?


Die Lüfter werd ich erstmal direkt ans Netzteil anschließen, wahrscheinlich per 5V-Adapter. Regelung kommt irgendwann noch dazu. Ist mir momentan einfach zu teuer und ich will ja auch noch was zum Basteln haben 

Edit:
Du meinst dann wahrscheinlich hier mit:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b9d779b9b77b2a3c98da276cda23fe11


----------



## Malkolm (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Genau so. Wobei es deutlich günstigere Slotblenden als die von Koolance gibt. Hab eine in schwarz und ich meine nicht mehr als 6-7€ bezahlt zu haben.

Edit: Das mit dem direkten Anschluß an das Netzteil überleg dir nochmal gut. Für mich war der Hauptgrund zum Aufrüsten auf einen externen MoRa vorallem der deutlich geringere Lärmpegel und die Möglichkeit im idle ganz auf Lüfter zu verzichten, bzw. nur einen (von 4x180) ganz langsam drehen zu lassen.
Wenn du einmal in den Genuß eines ruhigen Arbeitsumfeldes gekommen bist, willst du das nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## Chrisinger (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Glaub ich dir gern. Ich werd später denk ich noch einen AE5 einfügen, aber jetzt werd ich es erstmal so testen


----------



## Chrisinger (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

So hab jetzt hier nochmal einen neuen Warenkorb, ich hoff ich hab alles bedacht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Ich werd erstmal 4 Lüfter benutzten, wenn wieder Kohle da ist kommt der Rest ^^


----------



## Malkolm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Sofern du bereits eine gute WLP und einen AGB dein Eigen nennst (Pumpe hast du ja) würde mir so spontan nichts einfallen was noch fehlen würde.
Außer evtl. diesen Wasserzusatz in deinem Warenkorb. Zum Einen könnten 2l knapp werden (ich habe hier ein ähnliches System stehen, allerdings mit MoRa3 statt Nova und brauche etwas mehr als die 2l), zum Anderen bin ich kein Fan davon 15€ für 2l Wasser auszugeben. Normales dest. Wasser mit etwas G48 aus dem Baumarkt kommt dich auf max. 5€ für 2l.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü für i5 760 + GTX 570*

Jop AGB hab ich und Wärmeleitpaste hab ich hier auch noch irgendwo rum liegen. Das mit dem Wasserzusatz werd ich mir noch überlegen.
Danke für die Tips


----------

